# Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Minnesota 2:30pm



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> *Remember, Latrell wants to "clean Ben's clock"* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (23-23) (8-13 on road) @ Minnesota T'wolves (25-25) (14-12 at home) 









Target Center, Sunday February 13th, 2005
Chicago @ Minnesota 2:30pm*





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Duke-6'8-DENG <> Georgetown-6'9-HARRINGTON <> Thornwood-6'11-CURRY*

*VS* 





































*Hawaii-6'2-CARTER <> AustinPeay-6'5-HASSELL <> Alabama-6'5-SPREEWELL <> MiamiOhio-6'7-SZCZERBIAK <> FarragutAcad.-6'11-GARNETT*


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Don't tell me that's their starting lineup right now, is it? 1 point guard, 2 shooting guards, a small forward, and Garnett? If that's how they start the game, there's absolutely no reason we don't score at will in the post. It should be a good game...Bulls will have ample time to rest up, and the TWolves are still slumping lately (for them at least). We certainly have a good chance to win. I sure wish it were televised. As long as it's on the radio, I won't complain too much.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> Don't tell me that's their starting lineup right now, is it? 1 point guard, 2 shooting guards, a small forward, and Garnett? If that's how they start the game, there's absolutely no reason we don't score at will in the post. It should be a good game...Bulls will have ample time to rest up, and the TWolves are still slumping lately (for them at least). We certainly have a good chance to win. I sure wish it were televised. As long as it's on the radio, I won't complain too much.


i'm not sure wether that will be their starting lineup. obviously i doesnt look serious with KG at center and wally playing the 4. but yesterday against the nuggs they played carter-hassell-spreewell-szczerbiak-garnett..... this is maybe the best the can do with 4 perimeter scorers, we might not have the players to defend them.
eddy and tyson should destroy them at will.
kandi is the biggest crap....what else do they have ? ervin johnson ? puh-leazzz (by the way the wolves are by far the ugliest team in the league!)

nba.com had no channels who broadcast the game


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

NO TV AND BEER MAKE SPONGY GO SOMETHING, SOMETHING.

I hate ABC exclusive rights. It's just two markets they'll miss. At least stagger the times.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Anyone know of a bar that can get closed circuit television feed from Minneapolis?

I was going to drive there but a friend bailed on me. $40 for a lower level ticket!

How could they not televise a game in which a team just changed their coach?

Sportscenter : Kevin Mchale new head coach on the sidelines. Sorry no clips. 
:whoknows:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Anyone have a free internet audio link for this one?


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Anyone have a free internet audio link for this one?


Yup

Pay me 5 bucks and I'll send it to you


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

anyone remember last time who set us up to win the game. Not Ben and his 31 points but Eddy curry and his defense.

Eddy Curry started off the game, and shut down Garnett. THen Tyson Chandler subbed in and shut down Garnett some more. Hopefully Curry and Chandler can shutdown Garnett more this gaem.


----------



## Deng101 (Jan 13, 2005)

id say Ben's 31 points helped a lot too lol


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

ABC: 100










Fans: 0


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> "That was b.s.," Garnett said after the game. "They seemed to be excited because they won the game, but that was still b.s. That's OK, we'll play them again."


KG about Bens last shot. T-Wolves looking for revenge.

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp?intID=38396116


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

God dammit, why isn't this game on tv? What is ABC's exclusive rights? I guess ill just listen to it on the radio....


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Latrell wants to "clean Ben's clock"*

Since Sprewell has announced he is gunning for Gordon, Ben should pay tribute to PJ Carlesimo, by writing "P.J." on the side of his sneakers, and drawing handprints around his neck.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: Latrell wants to "clean Ben's clock"*



> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Since Sprewell has announced he is gunning for Gordon, Ben should pay tribute to PJ Carlesimo, by writing "P.J." on the side of his sneakers, and drawing handprints around his neck.


:laugh:


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Are you guys serious? We cant see this game? WTF!! I've been waiting all weekend to watch the bulls play.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

94










99


Some have said that the Wolves will be fired up because of a) Saunders being fired, and b) wanting to avenge their loss earlier in the season. I'm taking the optimistic approach today by saying that there is too much distraction for the Wolves to win this one.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>YearofDaBulls</b>!
> Are you guys serious? We cant see this game? WTF!! I've been waiting all weekend to watch the bulls play.


The whole broadcast deal has sucked for fans since the NBA on NBC became the NBA on ABC.

You used to be able to get NBA games at least 4-5 nights per week on basic cable. Now there are far fewer TBS and TNT games.

And abominations like this.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> NO TV AND BEER MAKE SPONGY GO SOMETHING, SOMETHING.


PC Load Letter: Go crazy?
spongy: Don't mind if I do! *goes crazy*


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Still looking for a free audio link. I know I could do NBA Audio League Pass for a month for $4.95, but that's a little more than I want to pay to hear one game.


----------



## Illstate2 (Nov 11, 2003)

The NBA's broadcast policies suck male reproductive organs. First off, theres the fact that there are PLAYOFF games that people can't watch on broadcast or cable tv.

Then, they have a policy that no game can be broadcast during the time that is set aside for anc games. So even if I was in Chicago, I STILL wouldn't be able watch the Bulls/TWolves game today. People in Chicago and Minnesota can't even watch their own teams, becuase the league doesn't want to miss any possible viewership of Kobe's posssible return/matchup with Lebron. Well screw you David Stern. I'm not watching your sorry *** national TV games for the rest of the regular season.


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

How bad does this $h*t suck!!!! You have to pay for everything now! Even watching the game from home on the Direct TV w/ League Pass that I'm already paying for!!! Then you go to the radio, and have sign up for the freaking "League pass" again to listen!!!!! I love freaking basketball, but this is getting old! They are trying in every way to get into your pockets and that is terriable! 

Hey NBA, are any of the games for the Heat, Laker, Cavs, Rockets...Spurs, and Kings not broadcast at anytime during the year!?:upset:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Wow, Minnesota was playing some Chicago while introducing the Chicago Bulls....

I've never heard that before.... that was weird.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

audio link?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls have a chance again!!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

t-wolves starting:

hudson
hassell
johnson
spree
kg


wally is doubtful and sam is OUT today.

this is a totally winnable game.




*blood on the horns!!*


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

wolves fired up!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are little out of control


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bulls are shootin like **** yet again....

I think they're 2-10 from the field.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

eddy getting to the line


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

minessota shooting good


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

I dont know how you folks that follow the game via gamechannel or via the radio can do it. I'm going nuts out here. I want to see whats going on. Funk is a good play-by-play guy but just listening to the game is torture to me.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

this is for the nocioni haters:
Noci in italian means nuts in english!!!!


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

So the 60-year-old dinosaur that goes by the name of Ervin Johnson will outplay Eddy Curry, the next big thing?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee for gordon


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Ben comes in and drills two threes.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bulls down two, Gordon hit back to back threes and Duhon hit a 15 ft jumper. Gordon is da ****!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

bEN WITH INSTANT OFFENSE - 2 3S.

nOT AFRAID OF kg AND sPREE.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Deng 0-5!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

got defend better


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

good shot by nocioni


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

croowd booing minessota


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Gordon leads the Bulls to a 28-21 lead.

He had 10 pts in the 1st quarter... instant offense.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

by the sound of it the Bulls are playing good. Hopefully we can keep it up.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls on a 19-6 run since Gordon came into the game.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Solid finish for the Q.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

man he really came fired up!!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

TC with defensive impact - 2 blks in 6 minutes.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i had never heard ben's pizza radio spot before!

LOL!

_it's the stuff you need_

hilarious.

sounds like ben is playing hungry today.

**** ABC!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

minessota looks very lost in the game.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Miz: 

did you break down and buy audio league pass? i'm sadly considering it. time to bump the bulls-o-holic thread.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

is sam cassel hurt?


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

i'm desperate for a free audio link!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!game play by play sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

noci will draw spree mad!!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> noci will draw spree mad!!!


Smell an ejection Lister?


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

you can try ESPN1000 radio streaming. If memory serves correctly the audio is very low, but if you jack up your volume you can hear the broadcast.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

even garnett is playing ugly


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

This better not be one of the games where we lead the whole way, then can't score for 6 mins, while the other teams hits every shot with 1 sec on the shot clock.


Hate those type of games!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> Miz:
> 
> did you break down and buy audio league pass? i'm sadly considering it. time to bump the bulls-o-holic thread.


yeah. but i subscribed at the start of the season. sometimes i've had problems with the league pass feed and need to listen. 


my name is miz, 
i am a bullsaholic.  

and yes. sam is out. hamstring. wally has some sort of injury too, but i don't know what.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Kirk for 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

minessota booin again


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Funk is rippin on McHales horrible coaching, haha.


----------



## lou4gehrig (Aug 1, 2003)

McHale is a complete moron and a waste as a coach....there is no point firing Saunders and having him coach half the season...better off having Garnett as player-coach...hahaha...ala Bill Russell...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

minessota making a little run


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Gotta wake up - 7 straight points by Minny:|


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Hope this helps (audio):

http://www.kvht.com/index.cfm


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Bulls were up by double-digits and they went stone cold...grrr. Wolves not w/in 7. 

Wolves sound like a team playing uninspired ball. We should be taking advantage of the situation.

Come on Bullies, dont let this game get away.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lou4gehrig</b>!
> McHale is a complete moron and a waste as a coach....there is no point firing Saunders and having him coach half the season...better off having Garnett as player-coach...hahaha...ala Bill Russell...


Yeah, he has had enough time as coach, FIRE MCHALE!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Finally Deng


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Will Ben hit the 30 mark against Minny again?!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice pass from hinrich to curry


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Dunk by EDdy curry!

Sounds like O-Hare having his usual soulid game. Doing a good job of taking AD's minutes.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls stoping minessota now


----------



## MGoBlue4 (Nov 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>El Chapu</b>!
> Hope this helps (audio):
> 
> http://www.kvht.com/index.cfm


Your a genius! Thank you!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

give the ball to gordon!!!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>El Chapu</b>!
> Hope this helps (audio):
> 
> http://www.kvht.com/index.cfm


This link does get me the minny radio broadcast if I click on "Listen Live" on the left side and then click the icon for Vermillion Public Schools." LOL!


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Deng ballhogs even when not shooting good.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice put back by curry


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

what a move by gordon!!!


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

BENNN


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

end of the half bulls by eight


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Yeah, I can't get that audio link to work either.

WTF.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i'll perdict ben will have 31+ points...he has already 14 plus he'll torch it up in the 4th


chandler will have his 3rd concecutive sick rebounding game !!!


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

I love how the Minnesota fans boo "Kandi man can't" everytime he touches the ball.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Eddy seems to be having his way today...15 & 5 (and 0 turnovers!) at halftime is very solid.

Ben just loves playing these guys it seems. 14 pts, 2 reb, 2 ast (and 0 turnovers!) is also very solid at halftime.

In fact, Bulls only have 4 turnovers as a team for the first half. Just like Neil Funk said...Minny just doesn't play D.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls home feed

click listen online.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

how did u dig out that chapu?your god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

looks like minessota dont have nothing to play for


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Just listening to the ABC coverage of Malone's retirement. Quotes form Malone, "I only know one way to retire. You won't see me back on the court again." Good for you Karl. Get all your shots in at Jordan now, because you never landed them when you played the Bulls in the finals.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Gotta love Minnesota radio. Was that just a shout out to the local North Dakota station? I've learned more in the last thirty seconds about Minnesota Pork then I have in my entire life.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

i remember the first game of chandler and curry in minessota, we played soo porly and they were so fired up, bulls lost by 45 a think.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

hoiberg will not return


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice dunk by eddy


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

garnett taking over.


----------



## jsuh84 (Oct 16, 2004)

Is ABC's broadcast of today's two games the reason why we can't watching the Bulls play? If so, damn it..

LISTENING to the Bulls play via radio stream isn't cutting it for me.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls quick two turnovers at the start of the period.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

They are depleted. no Wally and cassell


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice reboun by deng , put back is good bulls by 8


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

chris duhon with a nice play two plus foul, makes it bulls by 11


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> nice reboun by deng , put back is good bulls by 8


Minny announcer:

Sprewel must be saying, "oh deng, I forgot to box out"

:|


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

hinrich scores in transition bulls by 13, crowd booing again.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

How many goaltendings for Curry so far tonight?


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> hoiberg will not return


right thigh contusion


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

air balll by spree, ugly


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> Minny announcer:
> ...


you know, every away broadcaster, makes one deng it joke. It's a law I believe.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey Guys its 8 am in Australia i just got up, does anyone have the link for the audio feed?
cheers


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Am I hearing this right, they keep saying that the T'Wolves are trying to use Trenton Hassell as a go to guy.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OziBull</b>!
> Hey Guys its 8 am in Australia i just got up, does anyone have the link for the audio feed?
> cheers


check the previous two pages


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

> Am I hearing this right, they keep saying that the T'Wolves are trying to use Trenton Hassell as a go to guy.


No hassell is responsable to put the ball inside to the big guys.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Some video highlights of the first half


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

60-53 Bulls.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice move by nocioni!!!bulls by 9


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Some video highlights of the first half


Not working for me.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Some video highlights of the first half


not working


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

gordon to quick for hudson


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Wolves only down by 5, Bulls blowin it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>El Chapu</b>!
> 
> 
> Not working for me.


lol. missed a tilde. fixed.

You know my friend in chicago is a satellite hacker and he's picking up the target center closed circuit television feed. Too bad I'm here in Dekalb.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bring curry back!!!


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Some video highlights of the first half


Working!

:yes:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice shot by big o!!!bulls by 7


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

sorrry bulls by 3


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Othella. way to go on the tip


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

big o taking over!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

spree making his shots....


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

will be able to download the game from u spongy?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Some video highlights of the first half


Thanx Spongy!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

how many balls gordon shot tha has in and out?


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

Bill Wennington just called Trenton Hassell the best defender on Minnesota. LOL Minnesota has this guy named Garnett on the team. Who was the best defender on the 1996 Bulls? The three guys who made the All-Defensive team.....or like Ron Harper. Huh Wennnington?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

minessota playing good d now.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Way to go Kirk! he hits a jumper.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Way to go Kirk! he hits a jumper.


Spongy how are you getting this game?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Funk needs to say Adrian and Eddie to differentiate the grffins.

Spree for three.... :uhoh:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bring curry!!!!!


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

Bill Wennington just called Trenton Hassell the best defender on Minnesota. LOL Minnesota has this guy named Garnett on the team. Who was the best defender on the 1996 Bulls? The three guys who made the All-Defensive team.....or like Ron Harper. Huh Wennnington?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice run by hinrich two plu foul...bulls by 5 could be 6.


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

WTF is Eddy Curry doing on the bench?? Weren't we up 11 or so the last time he was in? Irony? F no!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

spree is on fire...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

76-72 

Spree is trying to take over.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

76-75 

Spree for three. goodness.

Duhon shouldn't be shooting right now. what is wrong with that kid.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

that piece of **** sprewell is killin us.

y aren't they goin to Eddy in the post God Dammit!!!


We're down 1 now... ****


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

dammm somebody stop him!!!!!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Sprewell with 10 consecutive points. Wolves within 1, 76 - 75.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Chandler with the BRICK.

BRICK.
BRICK.
BRICK.

KANDI ouch.

We're losing.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

minesota take the lead....


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Bulls down by 1. Come on Bulls, dont give this game away. We need every W we can get.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

T'wolves with the lead. I don't know who's on him but Noc better be.

Chandler took a questionable shot early in the shot clock.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

minny 14, bulls 7 this Q


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

better start to defend spree.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we cant nail nothing


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>The Gipper</b>!
> WTF is Eddy Curry doing on the bench?? Weren't we up 11 or so the last time he was in? Irony? F no!!


One possesion, one turnover, nice work Eddy.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> T'wolves with the lead. I don't know who's on him but Noc better be.
> 
> Chandler took a questionable shot early in the shot clock.


Deng is on him....


Bulls are not giving it to Eddy in the post. Whenever we play a damn peremiter game, we lose!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Come on Bulls.

Work it inside.

No more guard BRICKS or big man BRICKS from outside.

EDIT
or just let GORDON drain one.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice shot by gordon


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

The Minnesota game feed is about 15 seconds behind the ESPN game updates. Its kinda' bizarre reading what you're going to hear next.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Why is Spree all of a sudden hot?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

spre on a scoring spree


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice layup by deng bulls by 1


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Anthony Carter? what a garbage player

come on Tyson! hold on.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

how come the Bulls radio announcers get excited when the Timberwolves score or when the Bulls turn the ball over?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

dammm turnover!!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Chandler with his rock hands fumbles a pass out of bounds.... dammit. Crucial turnovers at the worst times.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

spreewell.

yet another big guard killing this team.

achilles heel.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

How long has Curry been sitting on 17 points? Feed the big man, fee him!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> how come the Bulls radio announcers get excited when the Timberwolves score or when the Bulls turn the ball over?


because total homerism is annoying.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

HAHA, thank you for pointing out that A. Carter is Anthony Carter...

Conversation in airety's room

Roomate: "Update says Harrington blocked Carter's shot and Hinrich hit a layup!"
Me: "Carter?"
Roomate: "Says A. Carter in the box score."
Me: "A. Carter? Who's that?"
Roomate: "Aaron Carter?"
Me: "Isn't he a Backstreet Boy?"

You've made everything much clearer, thank you spongy.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

gj Gordon.

2 minutes left in the ball game.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

hate this kind of plays...you dont go with a pass to a guy who is a funble prone.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> spreewell.
> 
> yet another big guard killing this team.
> ...


How true. I hope Pax doesnt wait until the end of the season to address this flaw.

UPDATE: Gordon scores, bulls by 1.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Too bad Gordon doesn't do the "little" things. I guess we'll have to settle for the BIG things.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

got box out!!!


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Losing this game would be terrible. We are playing against Sprewell and Garnett. Thats it.

:upset:


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Anybody else notice all the offensive rebounds the Wolves are getting since Curry came back in? They've had the ball for 2 minutes now it seems like...


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Minnesota is getting second chances after misses.... 

It's their ball with under 2 mins left with us up by 1. I wish I could see this game on tv....


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Roll Call: Do Bulls pull this out?

I say yes.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm so pissed I can't watch this game.

I'm going by NBA.com updates...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsville</b>!
> Anybody else notice all the offensive rebounds the Wolves are getting since Curry came back in? They've had the ball for 2 minutes now it seems like...


Oddly both teams have 16 offensive boards and 44 total. Bulls have 20 assists, Minny 21.

Close game ;-)


----------



## nwasquad (Aug 1, 2003)

lol gj reboundin curry....


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

2 huge rebounds we dont get...god thats a killer. Let's hope the bulls can survive a 3rd Twolves possesion...bulls by 1 still.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> Roll Call: Do Bulls pull this out?
> 
> I say yes.


you gotta believe


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsville</b>!
> Anybody else notice all the offensive rebounds the Wolves are getting since Curry came back in? They've had the ball for 2 minutes now it seems like...


If Hinrich could hit more than 1 of every 3 shots we wouldn't be in this situation....


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls intro here


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> 
> You've made everything much clearer, thank you spongy.


"Come get it!"

(If you understand that reference, you are gay)

must they play 'sirius' ?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> spreewell.
> 
> yet another big guard killing this team.
> ...


Not necessarily.... The Twolves have Hudson and Anthony Carter in there. Spree is playing SF and Deng is guarding him.


And the Bulls get a 24 second violation with under a minute left with them up 1.... horrible.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

1:07 left

Gordon with the board.

to Chandler, fallaway jumper 24 sec violation :upset: !


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

24 sec violation ..dammm


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The Gipper</b>!
> 
> 
> If Hinrich could hit more than 1 of every 3 shots we wouldn't be in this situation....


Can Eddy ever be criticized?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Garnett jumper missed. dunk. MISS! 

Hinrich gets fouled! yes.

we dodged that bullet.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Oh yah!
Garnett misses a dunk!


Hinrich gets it and is on the line!

Come on kirk!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

LOL, Skiles takes Curry out and we get the first defensive rebound right away.

I guess I shouldn't say anything about Eddy's rebounding, so what if our undersize SG has more boards than Eddy does.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

2 point lead. 20 sec timeout by T'wolves.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Kirk misses the first FT... makes the second one.


We are up by two... dammit Kirk, we needed that first FT.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Kirk seems to miss the clutch FTs more often than I'd like him to.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

clutch free throws.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

garnett with two misses...hinrich with the rebound. foul!
misses first ,makes second bulls by 2. ball will go to spree...stop him!!!


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Come on Fellas...1 Big possession. Play defense and rebound!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

If we get beat it's like against NJ - by 2 players only...


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsville</b>!
> Anybody else notice all the offensive rebounds the Wolves are getting since Curry came back in? They've had the ball for 2 minutes now it seems like...


If Hinrich could hit more than 1 of every 3 shots we wouldn't be in this situation....

Nice free throw Hinrich. Way to make them both farmboy Point Guard. I can tolerate AD, Eddy, Tyson or Othella splitting free throws. I can't handle it from our guards every ****ing time we shoot them.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

to Garnett. to spree back to garnett. fallaway jumper MISS!!

Gordon with the board. he's fouled. PLEASE HOLD ON.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> 
> 
> Can Eddy ever be criticized?


No, he can't, didn't you know that?


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Gordon is the man.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Gordon grabs the rebound ... steals it from Chandler.

Gordon on the line.

Let's close it out baby.


----------



## nwasquad (Aug 1, 2003)

haha some ppl are like "hinrich wiht both...clutch"
and others are like
"hinrich one of two...not clutch"


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Were up by 4 thx to gordon


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

ben got the rebound!!! and a foul, makes first,makes second bulls by four!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Wow, Garnett is missing a bunch of shots that can win the game for them.

Gordon rebounds his miss... gets fouled... and sinks both FTs (Now, he is clutch).

Bulls up four w/ about 16 secs left!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

How come Hinrich can't hold Gordon's jock, Hinrich always tries to screw the Bulls over, but Gordon is constantly digging him out.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

That's right! Ben remembered to take his clutch pills again this morning!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> 
> 
> Can Eddy ever be criticized?


Funny, Minnesota hasn't gotten one single offensive rebound or scored a single point since Eddy left the game.

Just the facts, ma'am.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> ben got the rebound!!! and a foul, makes first,makes second bulls by four!!!


You think Spree likes those last 2 points scored by Gordon?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Ben to shut them up!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls on the verge.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsville</b>!
> 
> 
> Funny, Minnesota hasn't gotten one single offensive rebound or scored a single point since Eddy left the game.
> ...


in the 2 minutes, the defense clamped down.

well. KG got his own miss but missed the dunk.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!


thanks man!!!!!!!!!nice job!!!!!!!!!!!!will we able to download it from u?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

spree for three mark my words.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Its true though. How many times does Hinrich miss critical FTs. Hes still young though.


> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> How come Hinrich can't hold Gordon's jock, Hinrich always tries to screw the Bulls over, but Gordon is constantly digging him out.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Great FT shooting by the Bulls.

Getting to the line and making them.

Nice.

That's the difference in this one.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> thanks man!!!!!!!!!nice job!!!!!!!!!!!!will we able to download it from u?


I'm going to try to get a tape from my friend. If not, try to get it from one of the media outlets here.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

This would be a great way to end the road trip...


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Clutch Gordon, though the foul was a little meh.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hudson makes clutch free throws.

2 point lead, Othella to the line, 67% FG shooter for the season. 4-4 tonight.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Othella. solid effort

6 boards 12 points 6-6 FT's


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

O makes both of them.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> Great FT shooting by the Bulls.
> 
> Getting to the line and making them.
> ...


Yup - after so many we lost on the line , nice


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Othella hit 2 clutch FTs.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

big o on the line, please make one, makes first,makes second bulls by four.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

O makes both of them. Bulls Win


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Yeah Othella!


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Bulls WIN. 2-3 on a tough *** road trip. One game over .500!


----------



## MGoBlue4 (Nov 6, 2003)

BULLS WIN BABY!!!!


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

HUGE VICTORY! SWEPT THE T-WOLVES.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Bulls win it! They win it!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

345 users online on the site right now.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

This is big guys, two huge road wins at Dallas and Minnesota. The Bulls still will not fade from the playoff picture!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bulls win *!*


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

February is going quite nicely.

Wow. This was a big one.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Great win for us , so sweeten Feb...


----------



## obermotz (Oct 20, 2004)

TEH WIN


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 345 users online on the site right now.


Users Browsing Forum: (such sweet thunder*, Dan Rosenbaum*, L.O.B, MagillaGorilla, geoshnas, Brian, 7thwatch, Sangha, transplant, Darius Miles Davis, rwj333, happygrinch, cornholio, LIBlue, kukoc4ever, Spyfy, pmtan99, airety, thebizkit69u, numlock, BullDurf, best2424, Pay Ton, cwalkmanuel, jnrjr79, lister333, visionary432, BabyBlueSlugga7, WestHighHawk, bullet, sp00k*, nwasquad*, JPBulls, spongyfungy, VincentVega, MGoBlue4, greekbullsfan, mizenkay*, remlover, BenDengGo, KHinrich12, Pan Mengtu, Cliff Pondexter, The Gipper, Blueoak, YearofDaBulls, tmpsoft, obermotz, limufujuan, OziBull, svanacore, Frankensteiner*, bullsville, GomarNarciaparra, DaBullz)


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

We won? Wasnt this game unwinnable?


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm going to try to get a tape from my friend. If not, try to get it from one of the media outlets here.


which media outlets?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> in the 2 minutes, the defense clamped down.
> ...


Yep, the defense was much, much better the final 2 minutes.

And I stand corrected, KG did get that one offensive rebound after Eddy left.

But the defense won this game for us at the end, for sure.

Everybody was saying that February would kill us- well, we just went 2-3 on the road to start the month. 

All we have to do is either beat the Kings at home or win at Toronto and we'll be over .500 at the All-Star break. Who would have believed it?

Hell, who believed we could win today with Curry on the bench for the final two minutes?? :laugh:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

props to gordon, few to, really husle for us today!!!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Box score 

Only 11 TO - very good for us.

Ben with a nice game - just for Spree


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> How come Hinrich can't hold Gordon's jock, Hinrich always tries to screw the Bulls over, but Gordon is constantly digging him out.


What are you talking about? In the fourth quarter Hinrich and Gordon both have six points. It has taken Gordon seven field goal attempts and two free throws to get six points (a true shooting percentage of 37.5 percent). It has taken Hinrich three field goal attempts and three free throws to get six points (a true shooting percentage of 75 percent).

If this is indicative of the kind of performance that leads folks to call Gordon clutch and Hinrich non-clutch, then I just do not get it. Gordon took a lot of shots, but he didn't score any more than Hinrich.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> Box score
> 
> Only 11 TO - very good for us.
> ...


only 11? that's great.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> props to gordon, few to, really husle for us today!!!!


Gordon with 8 rebounds. And 3 assists.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Well you really got lucky the Wolves were so undermanned and Garnett had a horrible 4th quarter. When you're playing against a team using Anthony Carter and Ervin Johnson, you should win easily.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

While Minny relied totally on 2 players - For us it was a nice team effort , with 6 guys in Double figures (including 11 rbds by TC who did not score)


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

The knee-jerkery on this board is downright astounding. BabyBlueSlugga7, you need to decide whether or not you think Kirk is an All-Star (circa last month) or someone intent on losing games for the Bulls. Other people need to pick a religion when it comes to Scott Skiles. The fairweather quality of this board is freaking ridiculous.

Kirk missed a free throw this afternoon. So did Ben. Incidentally, Kirk shot the ball better than Ben today. Fire Ben!!! Aggghhhhhhghghghhh!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Gordon with 8 rebounds. And 3 assists.


And as one of the league leaders in to's - He had *0!* this game.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Well you really got lucky the Wolves were so undermanned and Garnett had a horrible 4th quarter. When you're playing against a team using Anthony Carter and Ervin Johnson, you should win easily.


Yeah, we seem to be getting "lucky" against a whole lot of good teams this year.


Any excuse to avoid acknowledging that the Bulls are becoming a decent team...


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Well you really got lucky the Wolves were so undermanned and Garnett had a horrible 4th quarter. When you're playing against a team using Anthony Carter and Ervin Johnson, you should win easily.


Yeah, but road wins are really hard to come by for a young team. We should be happy with such a victory.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

nice game by Ben Gordon iam really pleased with the game he had. As for Eddy Curry's rebounding iam just wondering if he would benifit more from becoming the starting PF then the center. I mean his defense isnt that bad but the rebounding is a concern.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

OK.

I'm going to say it, and say it with pride, and not even a hint of irony:



DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA










Bullzzz

 

No offense to my collegue, but I am referring to the team, not the administrator, in this post.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, we seem to be getting "lucky" against a whole lot of good teams this year.
> ...


:greatjob:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dan Rosenbaum</b>!
> 
> What are you talking about? In the fourth quarter Hinrich and Gordon both have six points. It has taken Gordon seven field goal attempts and two free throws to get six points (a true shooting percentage of 37.5 percent). It has taken Hinrich three field goal attempts and three free throws to get six points (a true shooting percentage of 75 percent).
> 
> If this is indicative of the kind of performance that leads folks to call Gordon clutch and Hinrich non-clutch, then I just do not get it. Gordon took a lot of shots, but he didn't score any more than Hinrich.


It's objective analysis like this that just doesn't register with some on this board. Or perhaps it does, but it leaves once the next game starts.

It's fascinating, really.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Fire Ben!!! Aggghhhhhhghghghhh!


Please,

Don't give me any excuse to bump the Aggggghahaahahahahhaahagghhaa thread. I'm trying my hardest to let it go.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Garnett = chokejob

0 points in the last 18 minutes. The lid was on the rim for him. He even missed a dunk.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Hinrich seems to miss FTs at the end of close games.

I don't have the stats in front of me. Perhaps someone knows if this is actually true or not.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dan Rosenbaum</b>!
> 
> What are you talking about? In the fourth quarter Hinrich and Gordon both have six points. It has taken Gordon seven field goal attempts and two free throws to get six points (a true shooting percentage of 37.5 percent). It has taken Hinrich three field goal attempts and three free throws to get six points (a true shooting percentage of 75 percent).
> 
> If this is indicative of the kind of performance that leads folks to call Gordon clutch and Hinrich non-clutch, then I just do not get it. Gordon took a lot of shots, but he didn't score any more than Hinrich.


As for Ben today, he clearly had a better first half than second half, which is not his usual pattern.

In regards to Hinrich being clutch, I think all of us are aware that Kirk has had some really good fourth quarters in close games. However, once the game has less than four minutes to go, my memory would suggest that his percentages go down. I do not have stats for this handy, but I'm sure they could be compiled pretty easily. Kirk has to make those two free throws to be offensively "clutch" in this game. Harrington had the surprise clutch moment of the game when he sank his two FT's despite shooting only 67% on the season. 

I'd be very curious to see everyone's shooting percentage on the Bulls (FT's too) when the game enters 4:00 minute mark when the score is sepated by no more than 10 points. Four minutes and ten points are, of course, arbitrary.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Well you really got lucky the Wolves were so undermanned and Garnett had a horrible 4th quarter. When you're playing against a team using Anthony Carter and Ervin Johnson, you should win easily.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Garnett = chokejob
> 
> 0 points in the last 18 minutes. The lid was on the rim for him. He even missed a dunk.


Agreed.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

GO HORNETS!!

They are about to play the Magic, if they win we will pass Orlando for the 6th seed.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I know Crawfords 82games clutch rating was 3x more than Hinrich's in 03-04. let me find one for this year.

clutch is defined as 

(4th quarter or overtime, less than 5 minutes left, neither team ahead by more than 5 points)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

No WallyWorld.

Hoiberg couldn't play.

We'll take it.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsville</b>!
> GO HORNETS!!
> 
> They are about to play the Magic, if they win we will pass Orlando for the 6th seed.


[email protected]

[email protected]


We need some help from the Western Conference teams


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> I know Crawfords 82games clutch rating was 3x more than Hinrich's in 03-04. let me find one for this year.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

I dont think there is a player that pisses me off more than Sprewell. Glad we won this one. I cant stand that guy.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Well you really got lucky the Wolves were so undermanned and Garnett had a horrible 4th quarter. When you're playing against a team using Anthony Carter and Ervin Johnson, you should win easily.


We got "lucky" TWICE with them. We swept them this year.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

only 1 Min for Reiner. Skiles not coaching to win :sigh:


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> only 1 Min for Reiner. Skiles not coaching to win :sigh:


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> We got "lucky" TWICE with them. We swept them this year.


Did you get lucky the first time, or just beat them?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> No WallyWorld.
> 
> Hoiberg couldn't play.
> ...


no cassell either...(hamstring)

Eddie Griffin was totally out of whack. The crowd was booing him with his stupid decisions. 0-8 shooting too

KG had a bum knee. We could NOT stop him in the first half but he just sucked late in the 3rd and all of the fourth.

We did a good job drawing fouls in the from kandi and Carter. They played uninspired basketball and the fans really gave zero slack to the wolves. 

IN the end there, the assistants of the Twolves took over to draw up the final play was a barometer of how much turmoil this minnesota team is in. Mutiny, I say, a mutiny. 

And to lose to the bulls, well that's just a kick in the nuts.

And as I was typing this, I missed recording the highlights to this game. ABC was showing it. sorry


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

LOL @ this Bulls win!

The Wolves really wanted to give it to Ben, and Ben came up with 21 pts, 8 reb, 3 ast, and 0 turnovers. Glad we got this one, it's as close to a gimme as you can get from a team with KG on it.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

You have to respect KG's _public_ take on the firing:

"Superman's not going to walk through that door," said Kevin Garnett, who had 23 points, 14 rebounds and three missed field-goal attempts in the final minute. "Kevin's not going to put (No. 32) on and come out here and help us. It's up to everybody here to take a look at themselves and look in the mirror and figure out what they can do. We've got to figure this out for ourselves." 

link

Theres no way Saunders gets fired if Garnett were to vehemently object. But, at least KG is not hanging the Wolves' past performance on Saunders publicly.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Well you really got lucky the Wolves were so undermanned and Garnett had a horrible 4th quarter. When you're playing against a team using Anthony Carter and Ervin Johnson, you should win easily.


Lucky? Out of a total of 240 player minutes in the game, one team's rookies consumed 100 of those minutes. Oh, and if you toss in our 2nd year player's 36 minutes, that means...well, you get the picture.

Honestly, I have to laugh at people who discount our team's lack of NBA experience when they draw comparisions with each of our opponents. Since when is a team who doles out more than half its total playing time each game to five rookies and a second year player supposed to beat anyone easily???

This team and its coaching staff will never get the real credit they deserve for what they've accomplished so far this season. But that's ok, because in the back of the minds of non-Bulls fans everywhere is the fear that stems from the realization that this group of players is only scratching the surface of its capabilities as a team. Real Bulls fans know that the best is yet to come.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> ...in the back of the minds of non-Bulls fans everywhere is the fear that stems from the realization that this group of players is only scratching the surface of its capabilities as a team. Real Bulls fans know that the best is yet to come.


It was very nice statement


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

BTW, after starting the season 0-7 against the West, the Bulls have subsequently gone 11-3 against the Left Coast. That's right, the team that finished 23-59 a year ago is now playing better than .500 ball against the NBA's powerhouse conference.








*LUCKY???*


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

BTW - Minny held to 0.400%


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> BTW - Minny held to 0.400%


Also, Bulls only had 11 turnovers. Still not perfect, but it's an improvement. Looks like the extra rest helped out alot.

OT, but the Eastern Conference is dominating today, which is only keeping the playoff race tight. Miami, Cleveland, Chicago, New Jersey, Indiana, Toronto, and Orlando ALL defeated Western opponents today.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Nice win!! If you were to tell me 4 months ago the Bulls would beat Detroit twice on the road and sweep two from Minny this season.... I'd call you a crazy liar. :yes: 

Ben got 8 boards today?!!  Whoa


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

man i like the bulls even more every time i watch um. I am cheering against the wolves every game so we can get a good draft pick. Spree had 26.... Erv had 6 and 6....... 10 fta for the wolves..... wow.

hey such sweet thunder, would u mind if i used the superman isnt going to walk through that door quote by kg for my sig? I cant get a good one lol.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

You should be asking KG for permission, not me . 

Actually, I didn't realize how good a line that was when I first posted it. It's a veiled reference to that classic Rick Pitino speech, "Larry Bird isn't walking through the door. Kevin McHale isn't walking through the door." Well Kevin McHale did walk through the door, and it didn't end in a victory. Quite sharp.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

KG 's superman Quote  

Wolves highlights

Wolves highlights first half (ABC cutaway I posted earlier in this thread)


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> KG 's superman Quote
> 
> Wolves highlights
> ...


I hope u're not tired from getting so many thanx!

So thanx again spongy.


----------

